# I'm a bad chi mum:(



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok so after someone posted there chi was scare of the stairs I thought it was about time daisy came down them alone I've always carried her down in te morning and when we've gone up I followed advice and put a treat on every step!!

Omg my dog is petrified I even put her down a step and she shook like mad daisy is so laid back doesn't care about anything but uhoh I caused a fear I'm really annoyed with myself

Here's a video It didn't work so I put her on two steps up and we've been sitting here for 10 minutes and she's whining she never whines

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgfhgiY8KXE&feature=youtube_gdata


Help please I also tried putting her harness and leash on and just walking down with her lol she put the breaks on


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww poor Daisy , maybe try starting her at the bottom of the stairs (2 stairs up) and slowly move up 2 stairs at a time once she is happy to go down the first 2  .


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried this she sat there and whined and whined she came down one step I'm gonna try at my parents tonight because their stairs are deeper than mine I feel awful when she was a baby I didn't want her falling as they were so steep


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor daisy,Cesar millan did a poor dog that was terrified of stairs last week,he just pulled and pulled, till it went up,it was horrible to watch.I would just have a rest then maybe put a fav toy on the first step or treat,and leave it there,for her to get herself even for a few days,then if she gets it put it on the next step up.I'm sure she will do it eventually,my sheltie had trouble then one day he just followed me up.Good luck


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I too was gonna sugget starting at the bottom of the stairs, being at the top is extremely daunting when she is soooooo high up.

Have you laid down at the top of the stairs head first.. I have and even to me it looks scary.

When I taught Jake I started one step at a time form the bottom, he very quickly learnt it wasn't too scary. Now he runs up and down all of the time.

By the way she is so cute, her expressions are adorable and she is trying so hard...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try at my parents theirs aren't so steep nor so narrow so she may feel safer

She's such an angel never moans about anything she actually moaned two steps up hahjaha I sat at the bottom poor baby I'll keep trying lol it's hard carrying her in a sling. And helping abs down too lol


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

On impules I decided to see what Red would do, he is 4 months old and never even seen stairs until he came to mine.

So I carried him upstairs to see OH joined by Jake.

then when it came to coming back down I sat on the second step from the top.. yes the top.. I sat in a position though so that Red couldn't see the rest of the stairs soas not to scare him and..................................

He came down every step with no hesitation.. wow Red has such bravery... I was gobsmacked.. it took Jake a few attempts and I had to start at the bottom of the stairs.

With Red we did one step, gots loads of praise then done another step and carried on this way till we reached the bottom. 

I never used any treats just my voice and lots of praise.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz was freaked out by stairs too. It took a little work to get her to go up and down without a problem. This is probably going to sound strange, but I have the same approach with my dogs as I had with my kids when they were little......consistency. If I want my dogs to do something, I do whatever to make sure it's done. And getting Jazz to do the stairs was no different. When she balked, I did treats which didn't do anything, so very gently step by step I just made her little body step down by holding her front legs and putting them on the lower step, then moving her back legs to the same step, then treating and praising like crazy. It was a long, slow process every time, but I did it once or twice a day. IIRC it took about a week before she was going up and down the stairs without a problem.

Oh, and by the way? You are NOT a bad chi owner!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

poor Daisy 
try feeding her at the bottom step. then move up one each day... gradual exposure
seems to work for my dogs with things that make them apprehensive.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It took Dinkus a good 2 months to go down the stairs on his own. I forced him to go up them almost immediately at only 1 lb by setting him in the middle and just leaving him there alone while we were all upstairs. He cried for maybe 5 minutes then came up. LOL going down we just had to wait and wait, and one day he was sitting at the bottom of the stairs waiting for us when we came home, but scooted back up them as if he'd done something wrong! Poor Daisy, just give her a chance at them. Kind of leave here and force her to have to go down them at some point. She looks sooo scared! 

Many people don't agree w/ chi's going up/down stairs and I don't see what not. I have 4 and I certainly am not carrying them up and down all stairs so it stands to reason they have to go themselves LOL.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It took Marley a bit to get the nerves up to go down the stairs. He went up no problem...but coming down was horrible. I'd "help" him come down every time though & finally he started doing it on his own. Our stairs are horrible though...very steep. You being anxious about it & feeling bad is going to add to her being nervous about it. Try to have a more "no nonsense" attitude toward it. Not saying to be harsh but just go into it with more of an attitude that it IS going to happen. Maybe try walking her down with you holding her so she see's nothing bad will happen. Treat her when she gets down/up so she will finally realize good things will come when she completes the stairs. 

I don't remember you saying if she goes up ok or not? If not I'd start with going up so she knows the stairs aren't evil since going up is easier. If it's just coming down she has issues with I'd physically help her in the beginning so she see's it's OK. 

Poor little girl though.  I can relate...Marley used to get HUGE eyes when I'd help him down in the beginning...but slowly he came out of it & now he runs down like no tomorrow! LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She goes up no problem but has never goe down my stairs are mega steep so I always thought to carry her she just doesn't seem to appreciate them lol she goes up and will say up all day unless I go and get her! 

I left her for ages she was shaking like a leaf I have a no nonsense attitude with everything and am mega strict and this is the only problem I can't see us getting through lol I never thought shed crisply have a problem with steps she wouldn't even come down two just sat their moaning stretching her neck sondar to get the chicken lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, like I said...I'd physically help her (make her legs walk down the stairs as you're helping her along) a few times a day & treat her with something extra special when she gets down so she forgives you for making her do the "unthinkable". LOL Or, put her on like the 2nd step up & leave her for as long as it takes? Maybe put her there & go get something she finds really yummy & put it on the floor for her to see? Sounds mean but something has got to get her started.

I remember when I knew Marley *could* go down the stairs from the last couple steps (after I'd helped him for a bit he always did the last few on his own) I left him at the top & he eventually came down.

She'll be able to do it...just keep on helping her and the process will become more comfortable for her.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

when I was teaching Jake I tried leaving him on the step and walked away to see if he would make an attempt himself, I stayed in aposition so that I could still see him to make sure he didn't hurt himself. 

He just sat and cried and then I realised this was cruel, not only had I left him scared on a high step but all alone as well. So I scrapped that idea, it just wan't nice and all I did was upset him. 

He would have sat there for ages crying and upsetting him was not fair on him.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Daisy is SUCH a doll, I must say. I loved how she was tilting her head from side to side. 

Elliot won't go down any more stairs than three. I haven't tried working with her, since we don't have any stairs in our house. I probably should. Pip is fearless, and will trundle up and down no fears.

Good luck getting her adjusted to the stairs!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Sarah, your video cracked me up. You are so funny talking to daisy trying to reason with her. I literally LOL'd. Plus I love to hear your accent.
We don't have stairs in our house, but there were some steps where we stayed last weekend when we were out of town. Leila had her harness and leash on and we just walked up them. First few times i had to kind of lift up on the leash to get her going. but she started doing it on her own.
I would suggest what everyone else said start at the bottom. And maybe the bigger chicken pieces should be first,:laughing8: !


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have a friend or family dog that does stairs up and down? Can you go to their house and let Daisy work on their stairs with their dog present? Maybe seeing another dog going down stairs will help and then if she'll do it there, bring the friend's dog to your house and have them work at the stairs at your house. Mine never had problems with stairs, but I had dogs at home already that were doing stairs just fine, so they just followed them. Oh, another thought may be to find someplace that only has a few stairs. My house has four steps to get into the house. My puppies have always mastered them first.


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

She is so cute. I love her facial expressions so cute. I love how she tilts her head to the side. I also agree that starting at the bottom would be easier. Good luck!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwwww poor Daisy. I hope she likes the stairs at your parents place better. Once she gets up her nerve I am sure there won't be no stopping her.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Just wait till she learns then you will be running after her up and down. when I go out and leave Jake home with OH I have to put his collar on with the bell so that OH knows where Jake is. 

OH is pretty clumsly and has already stood on Jake once when he was tiny and I don't want it happening again, so while its great he can manage stairs it is also a great tiring keep fit regime for me.. lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Shell get there I think it'll take time once my shoulders better I'll concentrate on it!

Lol Dawn daisys confined to the kitchen and I block the stairs when I'm out!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw bless her! She's so cute I wish I could help, I hope she gets the hang of it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol that was sucha cute video. poor daisy!!! i remember dexter was afraid of goin down the stairs but not coming up...then one day he decided to follow me and saw that it was nothing to be afraid of at all even if he slips sometimes from being wooden floors.

bark bark! hey daisy i can go get the chicken for u! its so easy to dive down the steps, ur so lucky too since u have carpeting on it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh u know what helped a bit? going outside and doin steps from there so she can get used to the going down or up stairs feeling and make it habit t do that at home too. we did that at the parks before and he got used to goin down the big steps to my bf's apt as well, those are HUGE steps


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy and Fern didn't like stairs either. It must be their size. I honestly wouldn't force it, what is the big deal anyway, trust me when she is ready she will do it. If she is that unsure, it might cause more damage. Ivy and Fern finally did it all on their own. I was too worried they would fall down and hurt themselves. Actually, I miss those days, at least I could keep an eye on them easier knowing they wouldn't dissappear upstairs. It's kind of like when a baby starts crawling, never easy.

Lori


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla was scared of the stairs at first too, but she came round in the end.
I only have them in the hall of the buidling, and i just put her leash on.
When she comes in from our walks she tries to run up them now ahead of me. lol

Everything must seem soooo huge to them, the wee souls.
Dont sweat it Sara, you are a great mum! x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww Daisy, she is such a cutie. I can't really offer any advice, I'm useless with this kind of thing as I'm a worry wart and would probably just carry her. Mine go bounding up and down them like mad, my stairs aren't very steep though, yours look quite steep. It scares me sometimes frankly when mine go down them.

I think she may eventually take the plunge one day and just do it. My friend's dog was afraid of stairs and eventually started using them one day and then never stopped.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Naaah your not a bad chi mummy dont be daft! To be fair those stairs are quite steep stairs, she will get it in the end, if she knows her lunch is downstairs and she gets hungry she might reconsidder. I love your cockney accent lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

wish I did have some suggestions for you! My two are stair pros..not trying to rub it in or anything 

You do sound like a brittish version of me with all that prattle though...lmao!

Daisy is such a sweetheart!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanksguys

Omg I'm not cockney hahahaha at all I speak quite well I'll have you know lol!!! Bloomin northerners hahaha 


Stacia I chat to her all day, she understands lol


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww bless!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Not been near my machine for a couple of days so only just seen this... 

Daisy is seriously cute, with all those expressions. Poor little thing, she looks terrified. But I had to laugh though Sarah, you chatter to her like I do to Harry, LOL! 

As I always carry Harry downstairs too, it made me wonder how he would cope. He's such a little terror, and he races all over the place including up the stairs, but I hadn't tried him going down. Like you, I have very steep narrow stairs (house is over 500 yrs old) so wasn't sure what his reaction would be. He happily hopped down the first 6, then found something interesting on the next stair (these guys really show you up if you haven't vacuumed for a few days, don't they, LOL?) and promptly turned round and raced back up the stairs again, and hid in the guest room with his 'prize' of the tiny piece of paper he found on the stairs! So I still don't know if he can do the whole lot, LOL!

As others before me have said, I wouldn't worry about Daisy, though, she'll do it when she's ready


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I made a rod for my own back I've started bumping on my bum down the stairs with her on my lap she seems ok with thy so will see what happens


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Aug 10, 2010)

lets see.... from the top of the stairs.. her on the first step you sit one step below.. wrap your hands firmly around her waist and turn her body to the side. Now lift her and place her body side ways.. on the step you are sitting on.. then move yourself another step down..sit down and lift her ... standing her side ways.. on the next step... All the way down one at a time... let her feel her body's motion let her feel her gravity.. .. i dont know its just an idea. try it for grins..... MOST IMPORTANT... make it a positive experience.


----------

